# Jett, my 3rd rat to pass in the last 5 weeks...



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

I really don't know what happened. I lost my beloved Zero on Thursday night/Friday morning, and now Jett, my pretty little naked girl, is gone too. 

I left around midnight last night to go sleep over at my boyfriends, and fed the kids before I left and everyone was FINE. No one was acting strange.

I got home around 7 tonight and made dinner, and took the leftover chicken upstairs to give the rats. She didn't seem enthused, and didn't get up, which was weird for her. I became really concerned when I went to pet her and she didn't run away (for the first time.) But she was still breathing, seemed ok, was still warm. So I decided to leave her alone, maybe she was just being lazy.

Came back up about an hour later and she was gone and cold. 

I have no idea what happened. She never seemed sick, in fact she was the ONE of my rats that had never given me any reasons to think that she had health problems. 

I got her last summer after adopting her from a rescue that had busted a hoarder up in BC that had over 150 rats. I got her and my rex, Tank, who suffered a stroke two weeks ago.

So Lola died in April from lung abcesses.
Tank had a stroke two weeks ago.
Zero died last week.
Jett died today.

All of my boys have always been healthy, despite being in the same cage (they're on the top half of my FN142), so I don't know. I'm really at a loss right now. 

Jett never really liked me. I mean, she liked that I gave her food, but she was never a cuddlerat. I don't think I really got to pet her once in the 10 months that I cared for her. I think she was more curious than scared, but still.

She was such a pretty girl. She didn't even look like a rat - she had a much pointier head, and with her chubby belly and beady eyes and big ears (and the fact that she liked to sit on her hind legs) she looked more like a tiny, shaved kangaroo than anything.

I wish I had more pictures of her


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  she sure was a cutie!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How old were all these rats Chivahn? Just trying to get a feel on whats been happening with your crew 

She really was beautiful and totally looked like a rat to me!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry that you lost your little friends in such a short time. They were lucky that you provided them with love and respect. Even though Jett didn't like contact, she had the best life and you respected her for who she was. She probably never experienced that before you had her, otherwise she would have been more social. My guess is that she was already a full grown rat before you got her? Young ones are generally more likely to learn to trust and be friendly.
I got Harriet as a under socialized 4 - 5 month old rat. She is tame right now but it takes her at least 15 minutes every time to warm up again and to trust, while the ones that I had since they were babies are all over me as soon as they get a chance. But I love Harriet for who she is and enjoy the fact that she is safe and happy.
Good luck to you. Hope you can open your heart again to new ratty friends who need you.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah, Jett and Tank were already over a year old when I got them, but I have no way of knowing their exact age. 


Zero and Lola were born in October/November 06, so they were about 18 months old.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aw i'm so sorry you lost her!! she's so cute! it must be hard for you!


----------

